

Edward Snowden looms over Pulitzer Prizes - 001sky
http://www.politico.com/story/2014/03/edward-snowden-pulitzer-prize-washington-post-guardian-nsa-104608.html

======
higherpurpose
Reminder to self: never update a Politico story ever again. It seems they are
a little too eager to tell us with each of their Snowden stories how "many
people think he's a traitor".

